# Public Accountant Moving to Dubai in the next 3-5 years



## zobabe (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I just graduated from college and am currently working in Tax at Ernst & Young as a staff 1. I would like to move to Dubai within the next 3-5 years (probably looking at 5 years because I think I should be at least a manager level, in order to get a decent job lol). I will definitely have my CPA done by that time. 

1) I guess my biggest concern is will I be able to find a better job / package over there.

2) How should I be shaping up my current experiences (ie. focus in International tax, real estate, etc) in order to find a job that would be able to utilize my skillset.

3) Obviously the more money I have saved up before coming to the UAE the better, but would saving up around 200k$ USD, be an ideal amount in order to move there.
a) I live with my parents so I have no expenses other than whatever entertainment and misc. expenses.

4) My parents will be making the move with me as well, so in term of them finding a job there I think it might be a bit difficult as my mother has an associates degree, however, my dad has his BSc, so I think they should be fine. They will probably be living with me over there too (I think). 

The reason for my move is I have family there and in Pakistan. UAE is strategically placed in the middle of the world essentially. I have Europe to the west and Asia to the right, so traveling is going to be easier to different countries. I have been to Dubai before and I think its perfect in terms of what I am looking for in a country.

Any opinion or input on the situation will be highly appreciated. I know that 3-5 years a long time horizon especially when anything can change in a matter of day. Let me know if you guys need me to clarify something.

thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
5 years is a long way ahead for planning to come here.
However, over the next few years the GCC are introducing VAT - so it is a fair assumption that there will be a requirement for accountants that specialise in VAT matters.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

As a general guide I would add that may will earn more as a person of Pakistani heritage in the USA than you will in Dubai - the country does have its 'ways' which does mean that there is undoubted bias on salaries when it comes to people of western descent vs the near and far East.

It does happen and it doesnt happen so don't be surprised if you start getting very offers compared with your US expectations.


----------



## zobabe (Aug 29, 2016)

booooooooo, guess I gotta start bleaching my skin white hahahaha.

but thanks for the information so far guys


----------



## Jasmine_Flower (Aug 26, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> As a general guide I would add that may will earn more as a person of Pakistani heritage in the USA than you will in Dubai - the country does have its 'ways' which does mean that there is undoubted bias on salaries when it comes to people of western descent vs the near and far East.
> 
> It does happen and it doesnt happen so don't be surprised if you start getting very offers compared with your US expectations.


I think the discrimination is more geared towards which passport your hold, rather then skin colour - there is a healthy percentage of British Pakistanis and other British Asians working in top jobs with benefits and all that in Dubai. I doubt they get the same treatment as Indian or Pakistani passport holders.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, 

Send me a private message, and I'll put you in touch with the right people. You need to make at least 5 public posts before the PM facility starts working. 

Five years is a fairly long horizon so things will change, but they'll give you an outline. I wouldn't worry about ethnicity, the issue (if any) will be language.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

get back to us in 5 years, your still a rookie and things change here faster then lightning strikes.


----------



## zobabe (Aug 29, 2016)

crt454 said:


> get back to us in 5 years, your still a rookie and things change here faster then lightning strikes.


haha I know I am aware of the situation! I just want to have a base idea of what to expect. thank you for your advice!


----------



## zobabe (Aug 29, 2016)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Send me a private message, and I'll put you in touch with the right people. You need to make at least 5 public posts before the PM facility starts working.
> 
> Five years is a fairly long horizon so things will change, but they'll give you an outline. I wouldn't worry about ethnicity, the issue (if any) will be language.


Will do! Thanks for your help. Really appreciate it. Just getting a base outline will be sufficient for me, so that I can start planning.


----------



## zobabe (Aug 29, 2016)

Jasmine_Flower said:


> I think the discrimination is more geared towards which passport your hold, rather then skin colour - there is a healthy percentage of British Pakistanis and other British Asians working in top jobs with benefits and all that in Dubai. I doubt they get the same treatment as Indian or Pakistani passport holders.


Yeah I definitely do agree with the fact there is blatant discrimination. However, I do have the blue passport so I think it should be ok, but who knows anything can happen in 5 years time so maybe just being darker skinned is going to be a deciding factor for getting top jobs, hopefully this does not come to fruition.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

zobabe said:


> Will do! Thanks for your help. Really appreciate it. Just getting a base outline will be sufficient for me, so that I can start planning.





zobabe said:


> Yeah I definitely do agree with the fact there is blatant discrimination. However, I do have the blue passport so I think it should be ok, but who knows anything can happen in 5 years time so maybe just being darker skinned is going to be a deciding factor for getting top jobs, hopefully this does not come to fruition.


No idea what the situation will be like in 5 years. They won't be able to tell you how much you need to bring, just what you can expect to get depending on rank. 

Where you've come from will matter more. Moving from another member firm in a mature market will command a lot. However, do keep in mind it's not a transfer, but a resign & sign with a new firm.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Obviously as others said, nobody can tell what will happen in 5 years, however if you find yourself out of luck in landing a decent job, why don't you move internally within EY? 

I am sure they do international Secondments, you can move here as a secondee and then do a permanent move? and usually if you are a manager in the US firm you will most like come in as a Manager and probably earn a promotion within the year, due to coming from the US or UK firm, as they are generally the busiest/strongest firms. 

Good luck


----------

